# auf Vollbildmodus schalten



## BAAAM (1. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich will einen Spaßvirus programmieren. Nach dem ein Pseudoprogramm geladen wird, soll der Bildschirm schön komplett blau werden und diese Fehlermeldung "Schwerer Ausnahmefehler in Laufwerk C usw." angezeigt werden. Ist es möglich mit Swing den Bildschirm komplett blau zu färben ohne den Rahmen und alles andere von Fenstern anzuzeigen? Einfach alles schlicht blau mit Text. :wink: 


Vielen Dank für Antworten

MfG
BAAAM


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2008)

so ca

```
import java.awt.Toolkit;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class FullScreen {
	private JFrame frame;

	public FullScreen() {
		frame = new JFrame("Test");
		Toolkit tk = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
		int xSize = ((int) tk.getScreenSize().getWidth());
		int ySize = ((int) tk.getScreenSize().getHeight());
		frame.setSize(xSize, ySize);
		frame.setUndecorated(true);
		frame.setVisible(true);

	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		FullScreen app = new FullScreen();
	}
}
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Nov 2008)

auf meinem mist gewachsen...login klapp immer noch nur beim 2ten mal

EDIT:
oder so (wahrscheinlich sogar besser):

```
import java.awt.GraphicsDevice;
import java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class FullScreen {
	private JFrame frame;
	private GraphicsDevice myDevice;

	public FullScreen() {
		frame = new JFrame("Test");
		frame.setUndecorated(true);
		myDevice = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice();
		myDevice.setFullScreenWindow(frame);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FullScreen();
	}
}
```


----------



## BAAAM (1. Nov 2008)

Vielen Dank   
Es hat funktioniert.
Nur eine Sache versteh ich noch nicht (Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger)  :wink: 

Was macht die Klasse "GraphicsDevice"?

Nochmal Vielen Dank


----------



## Der Müde Joe (1. Nov 2008)

BAAAM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was macht die Klasse "GraphicsDevice"?



lesen
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/GraphicsDevice.html
macht schlau ;-)


----------

